# Making sushi Rolls Steve, Al.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Using some hog snapper, Cucumber, Avacado, Carrots, and Scallions.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

need a recipe? I preffer sashimi


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What?*

You dont even know what Sashimi is Al. But with the internet...You can manage to look it up.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> Using some hog snapper, Cucumber, Avacado, Carrots, and Scallions.


I picked up some rice from the asian market here in town. NOw I need you to show me how to roll it up. Depending on the weather this weekend I might try to make a day trip or something. I'll let you know.


----------

